# Next Rlt



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

How about a 2 tone dial?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's funny you should mention the next RLT Griff as I am working on a project at this very minute.







Not two tone though, sorry. Maybe next time.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Griff said:


> How about a 2 tone dial?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using the forum colors...?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roy said:


> It's funny you should mention the next RLT Griff as I am working on a project at this very minute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gawd.... here we go again...

















Come on Roy, you gotta give us some hints


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> I am working on a project at this very minute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh why doth he tease me so?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> It's funny you should mention the next RLT Griff as I am working on a project at this very minute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any clues Roy?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I know









Sort of


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Carbon fibre dial.

I was lucky enough to receive this morning some real carbon fibre sheets. I have just made a dial and will be printing it within the hour.

It's just as an idea at the moment but we will see what it looks like later.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If Alex knows it must be bling!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff said:


> How about a 2 tone dial?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Griff.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I've got a Hirsch Carbon Sport - sounds like a good match already.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

carbon fiber







perhaps not so bling then.

Lends itself to a sporty style I think.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> Carbon fibre dial.
> 
> I was lucky enough to receive this morning some real carbon fibre sheets. I have just made a dial and will be printing it within the hour.
> 
> ...


Can it have the Top 50 watch site logo on the dial please Roy?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Roy,I wanted to be smug for a while,you have spoilt it


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Alex,


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Real carbon fibre - very techy!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The RLT75 MG Rover commemoration watch with racing carbon fibre dial


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Carbon fibre dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm missing something...do the sheets have a visible texture then ... otherwise why carbon fibre?









I have some angle iron in garage...to give your dials that rusty look.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

2 tone carbon fibre then


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Griff said:


> 2 tone carbon fibre then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In forum blues


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Maybe I'm missing something...do the sheets have a visible texture then ... otherwise why carbon fibre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carbon fibre sheets :


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

OK...they *do* have a texture....and very nice it is too.









Do you now want a picture of my angle iron?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Are you sure you are not copying a watch that will be coming out in a years time?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

JoT said:


> Are you sure you are not copying a watch that will be coming out in a years time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stirrer...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd better say nothing.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just done the dial, very very pleased with it.

I'll have a picture of the complete watch shortly. Please bear in mind that it is a prototype so no flood of orders.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Are you sure you are not copying a watch that will be coming out in a years time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe Roy should be the next Dr Who
















Carbon Fibre, sounds very interesting









And lets have none of this silly _`maybe`_ stuff about the following one being two tone, just Do It! _please_ Sir Mr Taylor






























Stan don`t even think it otherwise the `Thought Police` will get you


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sod the thought police, Mac.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Sod the thought police, Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Glad to see your fighting fit Stan
















Ready to battle the Forces of Darkness









Ooops! sorry guys maybe I shouldn`t stir him up


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm struggling to get a good picture but this will give you some idea.

Carbon fibre strap too just for effect.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like the battens and numerals.







Simple and smart.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This is a better pic, I think


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Comments for and against are most welcome, it's only a prototype, I may not weven make it.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I like it Roy, maybe do the markings in red instead of white?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ron Jr said:


> I like it Roy, maybe do the markings in red instead of white?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it may be too dark with red markings but I'll try it and see what it looks like.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

We don't want anything on the dark side Roy.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I like that alot Roy









It looks like a nice case size as well --- not too large.









And the hands....







with white second hand









_I'd prefer the batons to be a little smaller_...but love the simple white & black layout.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Paul.

The case is 40mm.

The dial does look very nice in the flesh. It is very hard to get a good photo as the grey in the carbon changes brightness depending at which angle it is.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

That looks cracking Roy!









Be interested to see what a red version might look like too.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roy said:


> Comments for and against are most welcome, it's only a prototype, I may not even make it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you do make it - I love the idea.

How about a bright blue second hand?

And white on black date?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

dapper said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Comments for and against are most welcome, it's only a prototype, I may not even make it.
> ...


Alan if I do make it then you can have any colour seconds hand you wish and a black calendar wheel.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

What movement would you use Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ETA 2824-2 Stan,

Now I have shown it I will definetly make some but maybe only to special order to start with, I don't have time to make loads at the moment.

Just been playing with red :


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like that Roy but not with the red indices/numerals!

I've some questions if thaat's ok - any idea of price if/when it's produced? I'd like a coloured second hand and also a white on black date display. Does it have a display back (I'd prefer if it didn't as I don't like them much) and is there any chance of having a screw down crown fitted?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I prefer it with white markers too.

Price would be under Â£150.

Sorry Paul but the case does have a display back and I have about 150 of them so I'm not buying any others.









It does not have a screw down crown but I should be able to fit one to this case for a small added charge.


----------



## NKD (Feb 21, 2005)

I'd love to see it with no numbers at all... just the RLT name. The texture is enough that it could pull it off.

Of course, that's just me


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

hope you don't mind Roy but I like this combination


















there's something very "sporty" about black & yellow


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

gravedodger said:


> hope you don't mind Roy but I like this combinationÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been going through this thread going WOW! thats cool but the best was saved till last that is _Seriously _ KEWL!!!






























If only it could be done without a date


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

great if it can be customized a little, ie seconds hand colour, crown type etc. Looks very nice indeed.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> If only it could be done without a date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can, you just made it an option.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

...This is getin interestin ...why am I thinkin Glycine here...? is it me...?

no offence intended only admoration ,I am lovin it red or yellow looks great Im sure it will be a cracking watch Roy

as always !


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

rodiow said:


> ...This is getin interestin ...why am I thinkin Glycine here...? is it me...?


No offence taken at all Rod,









I was just playing in my CAD program and came up with the design from my head, made a printing block and this is how it turned out. It was only going to be a rough draft but I like it a lot so will stick with it. I did not think of any other brand even though they may say I did.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > If only it could be done without a date
> ...


Roy please _Don`t_ say you could do it as per Gravedodger`s pic undated but with all hands yellow otherwise it`ll be another watch I want


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice,I like the white


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy please _Don`t_ say you could do it as per Gravedodgers pic undated but with all hands yellow otherwise it`ll be another watch I want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Mac but yes I can,


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roy: love the watch. But please, I'm not that keen on the serif font for the numerals. IMO on a hi-tech carbon fibre watch, they should be more modern.

What about numerals similar to those on a Breitling B1 or Aerospace? Blue seconds hand.

Yes, I know: I bet you wish you had not asked., But can you do a preview of it with B1 type numerals?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Roy please _Don`t_ say you could do it as per Gravedodgers pic undated but withÂ allÂ hands yellow otherwise it`ll be another watch I want
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!! I _Told_ you not to say that
















OK I`ll have one after the 17









Was it Jason who suggested I arrange for my payroll dept to send you money every month straight out of my wages
















Memo to self check up the meaning of the phrases `self control` and `will power`


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> Roy: love the watch. But please, I'm not that keen on the serif font for the numerals. IMO on a hi-tech carbon fibre watch, they should be more modern.
> 
> What about numerals similar to those on a Breitling B1 or Aerospace? Blue seconds hand.
> 
> ...


I'll see what I can come up with George over the weekend.

It actually looks very nice as it is in real life. The font is Times New Roman as the lettering. I really only wanted to use one dial typeface but I will see what I can do.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Try font type "Gill Sans" if you have it Roy. Would appreciate a look at the mock up even if you don't make it.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

OK how about a light blue only on the Arabics and the second hand. BTW I love it in red and if you start taking orders I'm in (red with white on black date).


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> Try font type "Gill Sans" if you have it Roy. Would appreciate a look at the mock up even if you don't make it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't have that one George but I have just done this :


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I like that Roy, gives it a very modern and sporty look.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ron Jr said:


> I like that Roy, gives it a very modern and sporty look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit too Breitling though don't you think ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Before any one asks I'm not changing the hands it has to be these.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I like the Italics







but think it is better without the batons







like below:


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Ron Jr said:


> OK how about a light blue only on the Arabics and the second hand. BTW I love it in red and if you start taking orders I'm in (red with white on black date).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, like that idea too.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm only printing one dial colour, too much work for more than one.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> I like the ItalicsÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the typeface Roy, LOVE IT. and I think Hawky might be right about the batons. I don't think its TOO Breitling, but if you think it is, what about a non-italic style? That might be just enough to distance it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ESL said:


> Love the typeface Roy, LOVE IT. and I think Hawky might be right about the batons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too....an automatic with a modern typeface does it for me


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

dapper said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Comments for and against are most welcome, it's only a prototype, I may not even make it.Â
> ...


And, what about AR coated crystal...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I like the ItalicsÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very nice Paul, I`d go for that
















Roy the hands are OK with me, I would like, as I said to have them in yellow, any chance of seeing how this would look?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You don't think it's too sparce without the batons ?

It has be be right before I make another printing block, it takes too long and costs too much to do it and then change the layout.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> You don't think it's too sparce without the batons ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I feel it gives it a very modern high tech feel, mind you I wonder how it would look with small triangles instead of dots at the 5 minute spaces between the numbers or would that be too much of a hassle?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

No, its not too bad. Perhaps not having the hour dots, aand half size batons beteen the 12, 3, 6, 8?

Roy, how difficult would it be for you to punch the date aperture at the 4 o'clock position? Or is that a step too far?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > You don't think it's too sparce without the batons ?
> ...


No I'm using dots as I will be filling them with luminous compound.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> No, its not too bad. Perhaps not having the hour dots, aand half size batons beteen the 12, 3, 6, 8?
> 
> Roy, how difficult would it be for you to punch the date aperture at the 4 o'clock position? Or is that a step too far?
> 
> ...


A step too far George







, the date version should still have the number three on it though to even up the dial.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> You don't think it's too sparce without the batons ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the dots...dont take those away









Half size batons anyone?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


Fair enough looks good to me









Paul I`m not sure but I think I`d prefer without even half size batons


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > You don't think it's too sparce without the batons ?
> ...


This is good for me.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

RLT 11 all over again









Let the man get on with it


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yellow mock up , you'll have to imagine the carbon fibre dial.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Too much yellow? numerals slightly too big? Needs Batons IMO. Just my 2p's worth


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like the first design best.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I still like this one best,


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

WHite will do for me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Too much yellow? numerals slightly too big? Needs Batons IMO. Just my 2p's worth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe your right Paul especially about the colour of the hands how ever I think the first type shown looks a _lttle_ too much like my`14` or the `16`


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Another test :


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Yep I prefer the white best - with a screw down crown and white on black date display (I'll live with the display back and put the watch on a Nato strap







) I'm definitely, er .... probably, er .... possibly, er ..... maybe very interested














. Sorry but I've just spent bucketloads on a certain long lusted after Seiko (which I haven't even got yet!) & I'm trying hard to justify spending more money on another watch so soon























Will this be a limited edition Roy - hopefully not?!?!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roy said:


> Another test , I'm getting bored now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD. Stop right there - that's perfect. I'll take one.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Will this be a limited edition Roy - hopefully not?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like each one will be different
















No Paul not limited.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Another test :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK Roy how about that dial with the yellow toned down


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> OK Roy how about that dial with the yellow toned down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > OK Roy how about that dial with the yellow toned down
> ...


I am very well aware that I am a complete pain in the neck sometimes ( ?







)









Sorry


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > Will this be a limited edition Roy - hopefully not?!?!
> ...


Can I have "Not Made By Spadge" on mine?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I thought it ws somewhat lower Mac?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

For mac :


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roy said:


> For mac :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is looking pretty damm fine.... In white though.

Excellent Roy, just excellent.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> For mac :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats nice









BTW... quote..."I thought it ws somewhat lower Mac?" I`ve been called worse, usually on a daily basis


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thats nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Mac, I don't have any yellow paint though.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll get some.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats nice
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats nice
> ...








































OK so I`ll be having it in orange then


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> so I`ll be having it in orange then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope no orange either, I have a very nice shade of white though.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Â
> ...


Is it going to be called the `Model T` then ?


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

just my two penneth...

I like the most recent version the best - white, batons, modern typeface etc..

Would the date window "poke through" the numeral 3? I reckon that would look really good! Also a choice of colour on the second would be very cool.

possibly have the perimeter/border of the date window in the same colour as the second hand?

Is the case brushed or polished? cant quite make it out....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The date would poke through the 3, there would be no border to the date window.

The case is brushed with a polished bezel.


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

sounds interesting

must be satisfying to be able to knockup an idea (albeit with a fair plan already in the works) and produce a good looking quality product, you must be a happy chap Roy

jon


----------



## rolex (Apr 14, 2004)

Roy said:


> For mac :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a great looking watch


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roy said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


Excellent.

And I still like the original font best and all white markers.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like this the best.









I think Roy got it right first time. Unlike "some" places that design by democracy but the Dark Lord still has the final say.














Just my VVHO.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think that's about right but the number 3 needs adding with or without the date IMHO.

Perhaps the font could be slightly different but not as radical as the other one.

A dull orange would look nice but we've already done orange. How about cream instead of white?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Each to his own PG, but I still prefer a non-serif font. On a high tech carbon fibre dial, that serif font just looks too old fashioned. (IMVHO).


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd like it with a "3" and no date on simple black dial.









Next project for Roy in MVVHO.









It might, also, look good with a silver dial and gold dial furniture for us vintage fans?

Good basic dial Roy, I like your thinking.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like the Eurostar Font bold italic would look cool.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ESL said:


> Try font type "Gill Sans" if you have it Roy. Would appreciate a look at the mock up even if you don't make it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gill Sans


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Actually after sleeping on it, the qriginal design is growing on me, which is as well as it does seem to be popular with the gang









I`d still prefer without date and with pale yellow or possibly as Paul said cream hands


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`d still prefer without date and with pale yellow or possibly as Paul said cream hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops! I meant to say hands and numerals etc.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Yea PG ... that Eurostar font looks cool ... very smart / modern


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I'd like it with a "3" and no date on simple black dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea Stan, or how about two tone copper and cream with black numerals or grey and black with white numerals









Something like this from Griff`s original post

























Oh well one can always dream









OK I`ll get my coat


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> I like the Italics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my favorite by a fair bit. No date, no batons, modern font. White is good, might spring for a coloured second hand if Roy offers that option.


----------

